# مواقع معمارية



## Ahmed Hashem Ahmed (22 يونيو 2008)

http://www.cpas-egypt.com/AR/articles_ar.htm
مركز الدراسات التخطيطية د/ عبد الباقي ابراهيم
http://albenaamagazine.com.sa
مجلة البناء السعودية المهندس إبراهيم عبد الله أبا الخيل
http://www.iugaza.edu/arch/omraan.htm
مجلة العمران




موقع مختص بالفلل




الوصف: موقع لتصميم الفلل ويعرض العديد من الفلل مخططات ومناظير

تصنيف: التصميم المعماري






مجلة البناء السعودي 
الوصف: مجلة سعودية متخصصة في شؤون المنزل


تصنيف: مجلات معمارية






تفاصيل معمارية 
الوصف: موقع يحتوي على العديد من التفاصيل المعمارية ضمن ملفات اوتوكاد وملفات اكروبات..
تصنيف: البرامج المعمارية الهندسية






مجلة المسكن 
الوصف: موقع لمجلة متخصصة في الهندسة المعمارية الموقع باللغة الانجليزية

تصنيف: مجلات معمارية






موقع يحتوي على برامج و ادوات مجانية و بلوكات جاهزة 
الوصف: موقع يحتوي على برامج و ادوات مجانية و بلوكات جاهزة 
تصنيف: البرامج المعمارية الهندسية






مجلة العمران 
الوصف: مجلة معمارية فصلية تنظلق من قسم الهندسة المعمارية في غزة 

تصنيف: مجلات معمارية






مباني مشهورة 
الوصف: افضل موقع لتاريخ العمارة يضم تصنيفا للمباني ام حسب البلد او نوع المبني او تاريخه ييعني ممكن تبحث عن معلومات عن اي مبني علي حسب ما تعرفه عن المبني
تصنيف: تاريخ ونظريات العمارة






Home Decorating Photos 
الوصف: للمهتمين بالتصميم الداخلي يمكنكم مشاهدة صور للتصميم الداخلي على الموقع 

تصنيف: التصميم الداخلي والاثاث






شبكة العمارة للجميع 
الوصف: منتدى معماري راقي ومفيد..

تصنيف: عمومية الهندسة المعمارية






Architectural record magazine 
الوصف: مجلة معمارية متميزة - باللغة الانجليزية

تصنيف: مجلات معمارية






تفاصيل معمارية بالاوتوكاد 
الوصف: موقع مفيد جدا يحوي الكثير من التفاصيل المعمارية المرسومة بالاوتوكاد والتي يمكنكم تخزينها والعمل عليها ايضا 

تصنيف: البرامج المعمارية الهندسية






اضخم موسوعه هندسيه 
الوصف: 
ÊÕÇãíã ÇáãÔÇåíÑ ãä Çåã ÇáãßÊÈÇÊ ÇáÇßÊÑæäíå Çáí ÊÎÊÕ Èßá ãÇåæ ÌÏíÏ æããíÒ Ýí ÚÇáã ÇáÚãÇÑå æÇáÊÕãíã æÇáåäÏÓå ÈßÇÝÉ ÇäæÇÚåÇ 

ãÕÏÑ ãÊäæÚ æãÊÌÏÏ íÝÊÍ áß ÇÝÇÞ ãä ÇáãÚÑÝå æÇáÊØæÑ Ýí ÔÊì ÇáãÌÇáÇÊ ÇáÊí Êåã ÇáãÚãÇÑíæä æÇáãåäÏÓíä 
تصنيف: عمومية الهندسة المعمارية






موقع معمار 
الوصف: موقعيختص بالتصميم المعماري والرسومات ثلاثية الابعاد . ابحاث هندسية وصور من انحاء العالم . دروس اوتوكاد وبرامج هندسية

تصنيف: التصميم المعماري






دروس في الاوتوكاد من الالف الى الياء 
الوصف: تتميز دروس هذا الموقع بالوضوح و ترتيبها الى اربع مستويات, من المبتدئ مرورا بالمتوسط و ثلاثي الابعاد, ثم شرح اضافي للمحترفين,,,

تصنيف: البرامج المعمارية الهندسية






موقع للسلالم الزجاجية 
الوصف: موع مختص بالسلالم الزجاجية وتصميمها
تصنيف: التصميم المعماري






Healthcare Design Magazine 
الوصف: موقع جميل يعنى بعمارة المستشفيات والمراكز الطبية ويحتوي العديد من الصور سواء من داخل أو خارج المبنى. 
تصنيف: التصميم المعماري






موقع البيت 
الوصف: موقع رائد يحتوي علىكل ما يهم مملكة الأسرة من الأساسيات وحتى الكماليات مع نماذج لعدد من البيوت مختلفة الطراز

تصنيف: التصميم الداخلي والاثاث






موقع المعماري نورمان فوستر 
الوصف: موقع المعماري نورمان فوستر


تصنيف: شخصيات معمارية






3D JORDAN رسم منظور 
الوصف: 3D JORDAN provides services in Graphics Presentation. 3D perspective,models,buildings خدمة رسم المناظير الهندسية

تصنيف: مواقع خدماتية ومكاتب هندسية ونقابات






التفاصيل المعمارية و الانشائية 
الوصف: موقع مفيد جدا يتحتوي على الكثير من التفاصيل المعمارية و الانشائية يحتوي على الاف التفاصيل و يمكن تحميلها على هيئة DWG او DXF 

تصنيف: غير ذلك






أيجيبت أرش 
الوصف: موقع يهتم بالمعماريون العرب فى كافة الوطن العربى وأيضا طلاب كليات الهندسة قسم عمارة موقع كبير يحتوى على شروحات وكتب وخدمات كثيرة
تصنيف: عمومية الهندسة المعمارية






موقع معماري شخصي 
الوصف: موقع شخصي لاحد المعماريين فيه اشياء جميلة

تصنيف: عمومية الهندسة المعمارية






موقع المعماري رينزو بيانو 
الوصف: موقع المعماري رينزو بيانو

تصنيف: شخصيات معمارية






Crystal Palace 
الوصف: موقع عن Crystal Palace Kفي تفصيل عن المشروع وصور للموديل وعن المصمم باكستون ،ويشمل الموقع التهوية والانارة وتحليل كامل للمعرض 

تصنيف: التصميم المعماري






سيتي للمجسمات المعمارية 
الوصف: متخصصون في عمل المجسمات بكامل تفاصيلها وشحنها إلي جميع الدول العربية

تصنيف: مواقع خدماتية ومكاتب هندسية ونقابات






مجلة ميدا، الهندسة المعمارية, الفن و التصميم في الشرق الاوسط 
الوصف: 
وجدت ميدا لتكون احد المجلات الرائدة المتخصصة في مجالات الهندسة المعمارية, الفن و التصميم في الشرق الاوسط.​ 
تصنيف: مجلات معمارية






قسم العمارة - جامعة القاهرة 
الوصف: قسم الهندسة المعمارية كلية الهندسة جامعة القاهرة

تصنيف: كليات وجامعات معمارية






موقع جيد لمستعملي برامج 3d 
الوصف: اليكم موقع يحتوي على اكثر من 3600صورة لكل مواد البناء

تصنيف: البرامج المعمارية الهندسية






arquitectonica.com 
الوصف: موقع معماري يوجد به العديد من المشاريع المعمارية

تصنيف: غير ذلك






مجلة مساكن الخليج 
الوصف: 
*أول مجلة متخصصة بالتصميم المعماري والديكور الداخلي تصدر من دولة قطر كل شهرين *



تصنيف: مجلات معمارية






موقع المعماري حسن فتحي 
الوصف: موقع المعماري حسن فتحي يضم 112 مشروع بالصور و الرسممات الهندسية + لقاء اذاعي مع حسن فتحي + مقالات + روابط

تصنيف: شخصيات معمارية






زها حديد 
الوصف: الموقع الرسمي للمعمارية العراقية زها حديد

تصنيف: شخصيات معمارية






موقع البيت 
الوصف: موقع متكامل يختص بالتصميم الداخلي من الألف الى الياء

تصنيف: مجلات معمارية






معماري 
الوصف: طريقك الصحيح الى الهندسة المعمارية

تصنيف: عمومية الهندسة المعمارية






مجلة عالم البناء 
الوصف: مجلة شهرية متخصصة يصدرها مركز الدراسات التخطيطية و المعمارية (منذ 1980 حتى 2000) تحوى المجلة موضوعات متنوعة من العمارة والتخطيط والبيئة واخبار المشروعات الجديدة 

تصنيف: مجلات معمارية






منظور معماري 
الوصف: 3D JORDAN provides services in Graphics Presentation. 3D perspective,models,buildings خدمة رسم المناظير الهندسية للمعماريين وشركات الاسكان 

تصنيف: مجلات معمارية






لمستعملي archicad 
الوصف: اضافات رائعة لبرنامج archicad 

تصنيف: البرامج المعمارية الهندسية






منتدى طلاب قسم الهندسة المعمارية - جامعة المنصورة 
الوصف: منتدى خاص بدفعة 2006/2007 من قسم الهندسة المعمارية ومعتمد من رئيس القسم و الجامعة

تصنيف: كليات وجامعات معمارية






موقع المعماري سنتياجوا كالترافا 
الوصف: موقع المعماري سنتياجوا كالترافا 

تصنيف: شخصيات معمارية






موقع المعماري جمال البكري 
الوصف: موقع المعماري المصري جمال البكري

تصنيف: شخصيات معمارية






خامات ومواد مساعدة في الاخراج بواسطة الحاسوب 
الوصف: موقع يحتوي على حوالي الف ماده متنوعه بين الخشب والتبليطات والرخام وكل ما يخطر على البال حتى الاقمشه 

تصنيف: البرامج المعمارية الهندسية






موقع معمارى متميز 
الوصف: موقع معمارى يضم العديد من التصميمات المعمارية المتميزة مستخدما برامج الاظهار المعمارى auto CAD 3D - 3Ds Max

تصنيف: عمومية الهندسة المعمارية






كلية الهندسة المعمارية في جامعة اسيوط 
الوصف: قسم الهندسة المعمارية في جامعة اسيوط المصرية

تصنيف: كليات وجامعات معمارية






مشاريع لكاراكاوا 
الوصف: NORIAKI KISHO KUROKAWA احد رواد مجموعة الميتابوليزم هذا الموقع يعرض مجموعة مشاريع لهذا المعماري 

تصنيف: شخصيات معمارية






arcade architectural & interior designers 
الوصف: Interior designer office

تصنيف: مواقع خدماتية ومكاتب هندسية ونقابات






قسم الهندسة المعمارية في جامعة الملك فهد 
الوصف: بجامعة الملك فهد للبترول و المعادن - كلية تصاميم البيئة - قسم الهندسة المعمارية 

تصنيف: كليات وجامعات معمارية






الاغا خان 
الوصف: موقع معماري تابع للاغا خان ..الموقع باللغة الانجليزية وهو يحوي العديد من المشاريع والمقالات...

تصنيف: عمومية الهندسة المعمارية






موقع جيد لمستخدمي الفوتوشوب 
الوصف: لكل مستخدمي برنامج الفوتوشوب,, هذا موقع يوفر عدد لاباس به من الخطوط و البلاجنز و الخ... و يتميز بعرضه لروابط متعددة تهتم ايضا بادوات هذا البرنامج 

تصنيف: البرامج المعمارية الهندسية






مجموعة الارشيجرام 
الوصف: موقع خاص بمجموعة الارشيجرام Archigram المعمارية

تصنيف: شخصيات معمارية






حمزة ويانج 
الوصف: موقع المعماريان الماليزيان حمزة ويانج

تصنيف: شخصيات معمارية
هذه مجموعة من المواقع التي تهتم بعلوم الهندسة والعمران اتمنى أن تنال اعجابكم
وان شاء الله اليكم المزيد
أضغط ctrl + الموقع


----------



## همسات حائرة (22 يونيو 2008)

مجهود عظيم يا باشمهندس

كل ده هايفيدنى ان شاء الله

فى مجال دراستى


----------



## وحش العمارة (23 يونيو 2008)

بارك الله فيك اخي .....امنمحوتب الصغير.............

مواقع رهيبة فعلا اخي الكريم....................................

*بارك الله فيك* وانشاء *الله* ربى يكثرنا من امثالكم الصالحين.............

وجعل هذاالعمل في ميزان حسناتك.....................


----------



## alpha bidoo (23 يونيو 2008)

شكرا جزيييييييييييلا امنحتب الصغير


----------



## EN_SA_AL (24 يونيو 2008)

مشكور جدا.................


----------



## عدنان النجار (24 يونيو 2008)

مشكور علي المجهود الرائع ده


----------



## Arch_M (24 يونيو 2008)

نشكر على المواقع المفيدة


----------



## newart (24 يونيو 2008)




----------



## حسام عاشور (13 يوليو 2008)

شكراً لك .


----------



## أنا ديم (14 يوليو 2008)

,

شكراً جزيلاً .. 

مواقع رائعة ومفيدة .. 

تم إضافة الموضوع للمفضلةِ 

,​


----------



## زهرة الخليج2 (15 يوليو 2008)

:7::7:مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووورشي مفيد جدا ان شاء الله 
:7::7::7: :7:


----------



## مصطفى محجوب (15 يوليو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا مجهود رائع


----------



## alaanabil (16 يوليو 2008)

مجهود كبير ورائع
ومفيد جدا ان شاء الله


----------



## مطهر المروني (12 نوفمبر 2009)

نشكركم على هذه المواقع المفيده


----------



## فرح حميد (5 سبتمبر 2010)

يسلموا ايديك:77:


----------



## عمرومحمدالامير (5 سبتمبر 2010)

مفيد جداااااااااااااا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس/شريف ناجح (23 أغسطس 2011)

شكرأ .........................................................


----------



## دفئ الروح (19 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك ربي الجنة أخي ،، بالفعل مواقع مفيدة


----------

